# Aim command solenoids?



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

I have something I am wanting to try but don't want to spend big bucks for new or reman solenoid assemblies. I need to find enough to make 7 usable solenoids. If you have any laying around I'd like to hear from you PM me your number please.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The price of solenoids is ridiculous isn't it? We had one on the bean head go out to control motor speed, $500 for this pissy little solenoid, I managed to get it apart and solder a new lead on the windings. Just worked on a grain dryer, was cheaper to buy the whole gas valve than just the solenoid&#8230;and people wonder why the landfills are filling so fast.

Maybe try Ebay as well as Craigslist?

If using Craigslist use Searchtempest, it will search ALL of craigslist within a certain distance of you instead of just one city.


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

Well after a lot of consideration I have decided to go a more conventional route. Since all of my hay ground is head lands around fields my spray rig is really an overgrown yard sprayer. It's a 15 foot boom mounted on my Rhino that I have made 3 sections on. Now here is the overkill it's controlled by an EZ Guide 500 and EZ Boom. I am still working on getting my hands on a flow meter so it can control rate. I am the precision ag guy at work and it drives me nuts not being able to see exactly how much I am applying so in the interest of my sanity it will have rate and section control before next spring. It still would be cool to shut off each nozzle by GPS though.


----------

